# BigHit '04 SPEC?



## GWMutt01 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've recently been barrowing my friends '04 BigHit SPEC and it's been completely awesome. It's the second bike I've ever taken out and onto the trails and it really did me good. The bike I have now is a Mongoose WingComp '06. A big PIECE OF #@$#, so the bighit was a great improvement to my riding. So, I'm thinking of buying it off my friend . Any suggestions on an asking price? Or any reccomendations in general? Will this bike last me a while and hold up to my expectations? I'm still new to mountain biking but the goose just isn't good enough for what I'm capable of right now. I'm hoping the SPEC is as good as I think it is, for me atleast.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought a '04 fsr for 900.

So pay 750 only if its in cherry condition. you may see higher prices for used bikes but only suckas ever end up paying those. A bike loses half its value right out the shop door, partly because people who have 1000 to spend on a used bike would just as soon spend 2000 on a new bike, and partly because almost no bike makers warranty the frame or parts to anybody but the original owner.

It will be really hard for anybody to break the biggie spec, the frame will last five hundred 20' drops if it doesn't have any major cracks in it. It's probably got a heavy and unbreakable but low-performing fork on it too.

post a pic.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

there are better bikes out there then the spec (a low end Big Hit).......I wouldn't pay more then 500 bucks for one


----------



## DHwhatwhat (Jun 9, 2006)

stay away from the SPEC's, for what your going to pay for it you can get a BigHit with is waaaaay better! Plus the four bar linkage totally beats out the single pivot on the Spec (no brake jack, etc)


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

i had a spec it wasnt that bad exept i was way too big for it


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Depends on what kind of riding you're doing (or planning on doing)


----------



## GWMutt01 (Oct 27, 2006)

well i'm all downhill, and the bighits are downhill bikes from what i hear. it's in alright condition and i was thinking i might try and bargain for a 450$ deal, all i have is pictures of me riding it and i don't have them hosted somewhere so i'll try n get them up later. i'm not too familiar with brake jack n all that stuff tho


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yea dood get it


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

the bighit spec is okay. frame is bombproof, but very very heavy. I would look around a little more. I bought a 04 Bighit Comp for $550.00 there are better deals out there. if your friends BH is stock, then you'll want to upgrade the fork. wich that could be another $180.00


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

GWMutt01 said:


> well i'm all downhill, and the bighits are downhill bikes from what i hear. it's in alright condition and i was thinking i might try and bargain for a 450$ deal, all i have is pictures of me riding it and i don't have them hosted somewhere so i'll try n get them up later. i'm not too familiar with brake jack n all that stuff tho


if you don't know what brake jack is and you like the bike. I would say go for it......after time you will start to out ride the bike....that is when you sell it....and buy something you really like......for 450 bucks that is a small price for a bike


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

*2004 big hit (spec) frame for sale. $100.00*



todd_freeride said:


> the bighit spec is okay. frame is bombproof, but very very heavy. I would look around a little more. I bought a 04 Bighit Comp for $550.00 there are better deals out there. if your friends BH is stock, then you'll want to upgrade the fork. wich that could be another $180.00


I have 1 '04 frame (only) that was rented for 2 seasons at Whiteface Mountain.
The frames are very solid.
The frame is a small (short) and we only want $100.00 for it. Freight may be $25.00 or so.
We sold all of last years rentals for cheap and had to strip this bike for parts.

If interested send me an e-mail to:[email protected]

Downhill Mike
www.whiteface.com
Size does matter!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Fairly decent bike.*

A friend has one of the SPEC models, and it's been a solidly reliable bike. It's heavy and very tough. It's a simple single pivot design that seems to hold up well. My riding buddy has puts lots of time on his with some resonable FR duty throughout its life. He bought one of those bargain '05 66VF forks on sale, and I sold him a used 7.875 X 2.25 Fox RC rear shock that fits it perfectly. Other than being heavy, the bike works darned well, and he has little money in it. If you can get one cheap, it's not a bad bike. There are better bikes but will probably require a little more intial investment.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

ya brendon get the spec and pin the braps. ( if its in a reasonable price  )


----------



## mtbslayer (Dec 2, 2006)

i have an 05 spec and its seems to be pretty decent. the fork and shock sucked off the bat. I put over 800 in the bike (more than what i paid for it new). It works great now. Only thing i'm unsure about is how to get more travel out of the rear.


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

*Big Hits*

There is a big difference between the SPEC and the widely liked Comp. Brand new in 04 that bike was $900. I would not pay $450; I would take downhill mikes offer for frame only and beg, borrow, and scrap to get it back together. If you can find a COMP you will be alot happier on it.


----------



## GWMutt01 (Oct 27, 2006)

are you kidding me? did you even take a look at what the mongoose i'm talking about? i bought it brand new for 400$... it is a piece of crap. Spec > Comp undoubtedly.


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> i had a spec it wasnt that bad exept i was way too big for it


too big!?!


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

hilikus said:


> too big!?!


welcome back to the boards b1tch


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

big misunderstanding fellas....

he is talking about this.... this is his old MONGOOSE WING COMP, not a fecking bighit









he currently has this big hit spec ( single pivot elevated chainstay)









now in his $ situation, oviosuly he would love a BIGHIT COMP, with fsr


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

themarsvolta55 said:


> he currently has this big hit spec ( single pivot elevated chainstay)


whare did you find that bighit ? I've never seen that build or color before on the spec.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> whare did you find that bighit ? I've never seen that build or color before on the spec.


thats not his bike, it was the only big hit spec i could find on the internet.
hes got the white one with marzocchi mz comp


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> whare did you find that bighit ? I've never seen that build or color before on the spec.


that actually looks like the grom model. if you look at the chainstays, they're different, and it's running the 24" wheels.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

revmonkey said:


> that actually looks like the grom model. if you look at the chainstays, they're different, and it's running the 24" wheels.


tahnks, but still thats what i get with " big hit spec" on google


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

themarsvolta55 said:


> thats not his bike, it was the only big hit spec i could find on the internet.
> hes got the white one with marzocchi mz comp


he has to 04 model.










compared to the GROM model


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

themarsvolta55 said:


> tahnks, but still thats what i get with " big hit spec" on google


could have gone to www.specialized.com mountain bikes, archive 2004. but yea, I never knew a 2005 model Spec Grom existed. I know if they had made the regular bighit spec in that same green color, I would have one.


----------



## Ridgid8 (Dec 3, 2006)

The dark green Big Hit Grom is the model that Specialized sold in Canada in 04


----------

